# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Gum tree leaf stains on pavers

## Marc

The leafs of the gum tree next door leave stains on my pavings that do not go away not even with a high pressure cleaner.
I spot cleaned them with oxiclean and a lot of elbow grease but it is not practical, the patio is just too big.
The stains only come up if the leaf are there during rain.
Is there some product that can do the job quickly?
This are cemet tiles and the colour is light sand stone colour. And yes the pavers were sealed when laid. Probably need a top up.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bleach.....something with loads of sodium hypochlorite.

----------


## Boeing777

Hi Marc, 
This Bondall Stain Remover was the only thing that I found could remove the mystery brown stains from my stenciled concrete driveway, spray on, quick scrub with the broom and hose off. Didn't do anything to the colouring of my driveway, might be worth a try. Found it at my local bunnies. 
Good luck.

----------


## cherub65

Liquid chlorine diluted 1:10 with water, leave on for 10 mins hose off

----------


## Marc

Thank you guys, I'll try that propetary product first.
Marc

----------


## stevoh741

I assume the stains are tannins, have you tried mixing your own oxalic acid mix. As much as I hate to say the green shed sells 2kg tubs of crystals so you can make the mix as strong as you want.

----------


## jamc0984

Chlorine based cleaners are my only recommendation. Do not use acid unless you know what you are doing... The tannin stains will look nicer then the inside of your pavers!!

----------


## stevoh741

> Chlorine based cleaners are my only recommendation. Do not use acid unless you know what you are doing...

  Oxalic acid is made for this and I use it all the time. Pre mixed deck cleaners are made at about 10% strength but I make it about 20%. You can do it in bare feet and the most you will get is a tingle that goes when you wash it off. I'm not recommending you do it in bare feet but just commenting as this isn't like hydrochloric acid and it wont melt out your eyeballs.

----------


## robpet123

Oxalic acid (vitamin C) from oranges. is the best thing for removing brown timber stain.
Mix 1/4 cup crystals in a bucket of warm water and brush on leave a few minutes then hose off
Dont use hydrochloric acid it will etch your cement pavers.

----------


## Marc

Oxalix acid / Citric acid and L-ascorbic acid are three different things.
Not that I would know their cleaning capacity but oxalic acid is not vitamin c and is in fact toxic. 
Orange oil is supposed to be good for cleaning/degreasing your hands.
Which reminds me...I should have a bottle of orange oil in the shed. I'll try if it will remove the grease hand stains the mechanic left on my boat  :Smilie:  
Would Oxalic acid be any good to make my treated pine deck lighter? 
It is dark due to time and excess deck stain applied by yours truly. No risk of rusting the galvanised nails?

----------


## stevoh741

> Would Oxalic acid be any good to make my treated pine deck lighter? 
> It is dark due to time and excess deck stain applied by yours truly. No risk of rusting the galvanised nails?

  Will bring it up a treat. Before you use the oxalic acid hit it first with napisan. I usually fill a 5l mop bucket with warm water and 1/4 tub of napisan. Wet the deck down, liberally scrub the napisan on with stiff bristle brush, let sit for 10min or so then hose off. (don't let deck dry in that 10min, sprinkle lightly with water to keep it wet). When done mix the oxalic crystals with water, scrub on and hose off. You can use a gurni but watch pressure isn't too high (mabye less than 1000psi?) or it will start to damage the surface of the timber. This should bring it up like new - not sure if it will take the old stain out though.

----------


## Lexi01

Undiluted Domestos was the only thing that got Merbu tannins out of my driveway if that helps... 
I tried deck cleaners, napisan, pressure washers...with no result. 
Then I read (I think on this forum) to use Domestos. Just squirt it on, scrub it around so it covers the effected area, wait about 15 mins and hose off. 
Got it off no probs.

----------


## Marc

Domestos as in thick bleach ?
I am afraid that concrete pavers are coloured with some form of oxide powder and I don't think bleach would be a good idea. Concrete on the other hand would be probably OK

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bleach will only affect organically derived colours.....oxide powders are not organic in origin.

----------

